# iOS 9.0.2 et dossier 'autres'



## franpasc (15 Octobre 2015)

bonjour,

Je suis n'arrive toujours pas (malgré les nombreux posts sur le sujet) à virer ce dossier 'autres' de mon iPad air...
J'ai sauvegardé, réinstallé la sauvegarde, viré les livres, viré les photos, mais à chaque fois le dossier autres prend toute la place disponible si bien que ça me dit :
Vous n'avez plus de stockage disponible
Je ne suis pas JB
Merci de vos réponses !


----------



## lineakd (15 Octobre 2015)

@franpasc, test ceci...


----------



## franpasc (16 Octobre 2015)

oui, merci !
J'ai déjà fait la manie et à chaque nouvelle restauration, 'autre' reprend la même valeur...
je vais recommencer !


----------



## lineakd (16 Octobre 2015)

@franpasc, configure la tablette comme nouvel iPad puis à fin de celle-ci, restaure le.


----------

